# Information please!!!



## jamolfc23 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi, my Girlfriend and I will be re-locating to Bangkok in July. She will be taking on a teaching role in a international school were as I am looking for a good language school were I can take out a education visa. We will be staying in the chatuchak area, I have heard of the Walen school and it would be good for some information from anybody with experience on this matter. Also recommendations on accommodation in the chatuchak area would be great.

Thanks 

Jamie


----------



## jamolfc23 (Jan 15, 2011)

A good language school in the chatuchak area of Bangkok and also accommodation. Like I said iv heard of the Walen language school and would like someone with experience who has used or is using this school.

Does this not make sense?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm reading that YOU want to study and are in need of an academic visa. Right? Or is it that you want to teach at an English Language school? From what I've read on this topic and other sites is that an academic visa is a royal pain and that it's just easier to leave the country every now and then like a tourist. But my hunch is you want to teach, but not at an International School. You'll go through much of the same process as your girlfriend, I think. Three month non-immigrant visa to start out with. The school staff should help you take care of this. Once they have all they require of you, they will get you a legitimate work permit. As for Walen and the Chatachuk area, I'm sure there are lots of economical places to stay.



EDIT: Refer Rule 10: Links that advertise other competing forums will be removed immediately.


----------

